# Zinc-Air Batteries Could Revolutionize Electric Cars



## Alexander_B (Oct 19, 2010)

a zinc-air battery could be re-stuffed with electrolite, thus "recharging" the cell. also, zinc-air batteries have insane energy density 200 wh/kg+, but not so awesome power density (high internal resistance) and aren't rechargable, only replacable, or refillable (fuel cell style)
so yes, they are nice, but the refilling.. I have to see about that.

opinions?


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

Alexander_B said:


> a zinc-air battery could be re-stuffed with electrolite, thus "recharging" the cell. also, zinc-air batteries have insane energy density 200 wh/kg+, but not so awesome power density (high internal resistance) and aren't rechargable, only replacable, or refillable (fuel cell style)
> so yes, they are nice, but the refilling.. I have to see about that.
> 
> opinions?



Yes, but as they say in the article, the ideal is to combine them with eg lithium so you get the power as well! 

If indeed they can manage good recycling and refilling it sound to me very promising!


----------



## Alexander_B (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah, I know, the wait is for the refilling, recycling is not a problem. I've researched these batts for an UAV, but never continued with building.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lithium batteries can already be recharged in 10 minutes, and "half the price of gasoline" is no bargain compared to charging an EV at home. Doesn't seem like a great idea.


----------



## Alexander_B (Oct 19, 2010)

only the 200 wh/kg bit is nice  (thats like, 50%+ better compared to lithium)


----------

